# Request for Information: Ollech&Wajs MP2801



## Matthias (May 25, 2003)

Hi there,

I'm looking for some insight information on the Ollech & Wejs MP2801.

I know that it had initially been developed for the Biritsh Forces. However, AFAIK it has never been delivered and/or used. Is that correct? If yes, why? Did the government cancle the order? What was the problem with the watch?

Appraently, Ollech & Wejs must have produced a considerable amount of that model as they are still being sold as "new old stock". Is it correct that the numbers on the rear side of the watch denominate the ordinace number and the serial/year?

If so, for which military devision had the watch been desigend/developed?

Part of the numbers read XXX/76 - does that mean that the watch has been produced in the year 1976? If so, for which period has the watch been produced? Were they all made in 1976? Or are there some watches made in 1974?

Final question: What do you thing of the watch and its value for money?

Thanks for your answers!

Matthias

Germany

PS: For further reference: http://www.rltwatches.com/ow.htm


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm a bit sceptical about that myself. Not knocking the watch (I have an O&W M5) they are a good watch and good value for money, but the MP was either issued or it wasn't.

And it wasn't.

The issue numbers do not necessarily mean anything. A new CWC auto diver has issue numbers on the back but it is 20 years since it was (briefly) an issue watch. The issue numbers may be more accurately described as stock numbers or requisition numbers.

The MP is still being made.

I would ignore the issue bit and decide if you like the watch itself and go from there.

Si (taking cover now!!)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with the watches. The company as far as I know were just not issued with the contract.

The watch is excellent value for money and very ight quality.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Matthias, I own one of these and wear it quite often. Have it on a red waterproof rubber/kevlar strap. It's a lovely little watch. I say little because I prefer over 40mm. It's exceedingly well made, the case being well finished.

I find that it is accurate enough, with a large enough crown to get to grips with.

The only demerit I can ascribe it is that the lume is not bright enough, compared to my Japanese stuff.

I would recommend it.

Hope this of interest to you

Peter


----------

